# Branching out with the classical era piano sonata, lesser known composers



## clavichorder

Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Schubert and maybe some Clementi, are about all I hear about in terms of piano sonatas from the classical era, especially those recorded on the modern piano. I know some of CPE Bach's, Hummel's, J.C. Bach's, W.F. Bach's, J.C.F. Bach's and more recently Kozeluch's, Dussek's and Benda's. It seems Kozeluch wrote quite a few, as did Dussek, and Benda 16 in a more rococco style. I've been impressed with what I've heard. Does anyone know of any others? Why aren't these works recorded more? Just sampling these gives my imagination a broader perspective on the evolution of solo piano composition at the time.


----------



## Aramis

Cimarosa:






Cherubini:






I also have recording of three sonatas by F. A Boieldieu, played by Francois Verry. You might want to get these too, but there are no links I can post for preview. That recording is made on historical pianoforte.


----------



## elgar's ghost

von Weber wrote four. They weren't terribly popular with performers because Weber's hands were alleged to be unusually large which made some of the more flowery passages difficult to play. I've heard two of them. They made perfectly good listening but without being any great shakes - I guess his real metier lay elsewhere.


----------



## Weston

Surely John Field would have a place in this list.  Better known as the inventor of the nocturne, he wrote a handful of piano sonatas also. The two I have heard are quite nice.


----------



## Mandryka

Some of the composers you mention I've never enjoyed. Clementi for example. I have really enjoyed the Kenner und Liebhaber sonatas by CPE Bach, I think the link to Haydn is interesting. And I've also enjoyed some WF Bach -- there's an amazing recording of his music played on a fantastic piano by Robert Hill on Naxos.


----------



## Ukko

You list Haydn, makes me wonder if you've heard Sokolov play them. This because if you haven't, you don't know Haydn's sonatas.


----------



## hreichgott

There are some good ones. I do enjoy Dussek's F minor for example. But no one holds a candle to Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven. In this period the best are known for being, well, the best.


----------



## bejart

A few more to consider --





















as well as Ignaz Pleyel and this that I just acquired:

Johann Friedrich Edelmann: Twenty-One Sonatas for Keyboard


----------



## bejart

Also a couple that I know about but don't own ..... yet --


----------



## bejart

Almost forgot about Ferdinand Ries, who composed a bunch besides this one:









and Anton Reicha and Johann Schobert and Johann Samuel Schroeter ---


----------

